# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  PDFAssist, tool adding context menu to Explorer to split, merge... PDF

## Thierry69

I need to split and merge PDF very often, and I haven't found any easy and quick product to do that.
All the applications I've tested are heavy to load, or take several clisk and time to do the job I wanted.

So, I created this little tool yesterday to fit my needs.

PDFAssist is a small application that add to the Windows FileExplorer some menus to do some quick work on PDF files.

The work can be done on single PDF and on multiple PDF at the same time.

This version do on PDF : 
	- Split the pages of PDF
	- Compress (optimize) the PDF
	- Merge PDF
	- OCR PDF
	- Print PDF
	- Password Protect PDF
	- Password UnProtect PDF



It uses Ghostscript and Poppler to do the work on PDF.

In order to manage multiple select of files within the Explorer, PDFAssist uses the "context-menu-launcher" that can be found at this url
https://github.com/zenden2k/context-menu-launcher

Ghostscript and Poppler are embedded in the ZIP

You will find in the code all the code to do call to Ghostscript, Poppler, etc...

Just run the executable the first time to create the needed registry keys.

As bonus, PDFAssist also creates a registry key to allow the automatic creation a folder with the current date

Enjoy the tool, and if you have comments, or ideas to enhance it, just post them here.

Well, I can't post it here, upload seemes to have a problem, but here is the link with all EXE : https://www.dropbox.com/s/r43bvoyfp7...ssist.zip?dl=1

And here only the sourcesPDFAssist Only src.zip

Thierry

----------


## LeoFar

Good job!
Can I translate this tool on ITALIAN language?
Thank you.

----------


## Thierry69

Sure Leofar

----------


## zaidkhot

> I need to split and merge PDF very often, and I haven't found any easy and quick product to do that.
> All the applications I've tested are heavy to load, or take several clisk and time to do the job I wanted.
> 
> So, I created this little tool yesterday to fit my needs.
> 
> PDFAssist is a small application that add to the Windows FileExplorer some menus to do some quick work on PDF files.
> 
> The work can be done on single PDF and on multiple PDF at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hey for some reason I am unable to use this. I have used to for some months. Now on the rightclick Icon it just shows a blank icon. Any idea how to reinstall this?

----------


## Thierry69

Just reinstall it, maybe some upgrade of windows broke something (not here at least as I use it everyday)

----------


## zaidkhot

> just reinstall it, maybe some upgrade of windows broke something (not here at least as i use it everyday)


how do i reinstall it? It is not available in control panel

----------


## Thierry69

You have the sources in my thread

----------


## zaidkhot

> You have the sources in my thread


I am unable to install it. As I click it, nothing happens.

----------

